# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Cho em hỏi phương án để 2 step motor cùng kéo trục Y

## longnnk

Tình hình em muốn làm 1 máy CNC nhưng có 2 step motor để kéo trục y,có thể bằng vitme hoặc thanh răng, phương pháp nào đơn giản hơn ạ, step motor thì mắc như thế nào vì trong mạch điều khiển chỉ có 1 cổng điều khiển trục Y?

----------


## solero

Máy to thì dùng 2 Drive trục Y rời. Đấu chung Pulse-Dir là chạy được (Dùng cho Hybrid servo, Step)
Máy bé dùng 1 Drive to kéo 2 motor bé (chỉ dùng cho step).

Máy bé dùng 2 vít me, máy to dùng thanh răng là hợp lý.

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

> Máy to thì dùng 2 Drive trục Y rời. Đấu chung Pulse-Dir là chạy được (Dùng cho Hybrid servo, Step)
> Máy bé dùng 1 Drive to kéo 2 motor bé (chỉ dùng cho step).
> 
> Máy bé dùng 2 vít me, máy to dùng thanh răng là hợp lý.


Cám ơn bác. Cho e hỏi thêm là nếu sử dụng thanh răng 2 motor cần phải quay ngược chiều nhau, vậy mình đảo chiều motor step bằng cách nào, chỉ cần đảo dây hay phải thêm 1 bộ phận nào đó ạ?

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Cám ơn bác. Cho e hỏi thêm là nếu sử dụng thanh răng 2 motor cần phải quay ngược chiều nhau, vậy mình đảo chiều motor step bằng cách nào, chỉ cần đảo dây hay phải thêm 1 bộ phận nào đó ạ?


Bác làm máy to cỡ nào và để gia công vật liệu gì, chỗ đảo chiều thì đấu dây động cơ vào driver ngược nhau hoặc loại có công tắc đảo chiều quay thì đấu giống nhau nhưng công tắc thì cái on cái off.

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

Em làm máy 1800x2500, em tính trục Y bằng Vitme nhưng không biết nên chọn 1 motor step to khỏe để kéo hay 2 motor step nhỏ chạy song mã cùng kéo trục trục Y sẽ tốt hơn, và nên lựa chọn loại motor step loại nào. Em chân thành cám ơn bác ạ

----------


## solero

> Em làm máy 1800x2500, em tính trục Y bằng Vitme nhưng không biết nên chọn 1 motor step to khỏe để kéo hay 2 motor step nhỏ chạy song mã cùng kéo trục trục Y sẽ tốt hơn, và nên lựa chọn loại motor step loại nào. Em chân thành cám ơn bác ạ


Máy hành trình 2500 thì nên dùng thanh răng. Bác làm to như này chắc dùng trong quảng cáo hay gỗ, Sai số của nó thừa để chấp nhận được.

Đảo chiều motor step thường thì chỉ cần đảo 1 trong 2 cuộn dây (chỉ cần đảo A+A- hoặc B+B-) là motor sẽ đảo chiều.
Với Hybrid servo (Hybrid step) thì có công tăc gạt (SW) trên drive. Gạt cái đó sẽ đảo chiều.

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

Dạ đúng rồi ạ, nếu dùng trục Y chỉ 1 vitme 30 và motor step lớn thì có được k ạ, dự kiến máy e kéo 6 spindle, sử dụng trục x, y z bằng motor bước 86x113 hoặc lớn hơn, mạch đkhien dspA11

----------


## solero

Bác nên nhớ điều này: Thứ gì người ta dùng nhiều đều có chọn lọc tự nhiên rồi, nó phù hợp về giá thành, mục đích và nhu cầu sử dụng.

Khuyên bác nếu bác làm máy để mục đích chính là ĐỤC GỖ thì cứ làm giống như máy trên thị trường.

Còn bác làm máy để thỏa mãn đam mê cơ khí hay để thể hiện này nọ thì bác cứ tự do nghiên cứu và phát triển không ai cấm ạ. Làm không được thì đập ra làm lại. Motor bước yếu quá thì bán mua con to hơn.

P/s: máy to họ ít khi làm 1 vítme trục Y (dễ bị vặn khi gia cố không tốt) mà họ làm dạng 2 vít me trục Y hoặc thanh răng 2 bên.

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

> Bác nên nhớ điều này: Thứ gì người ta dùng nhiều đều có chọn lọc tự nhiên rồi, nó phù hợp về giá thành, mục đích và nhu cầu sử dụng.
> 
> Khuyên bác nếu bác làm máy để mục đích chính là ĐỤC GỖ thì cứ làm giống như máy trên thị trường.
> 
> Còn bác làm máy để thỏa mãn đam mê cơ khí hay để thể hiện này nọ thì bác cứ tự do nghiên cứu và phát triển không ai cấm ạ. Làm không được thì đập ra làm lại. Motor bước yếu quá thì bán mua con to hơn.
> 
> P/s: máy to họ ít khi làm 1 vítme trục Y (dễ bị vặn khi gia cố không tốt) mà họ làm dạng 2 vít me trục Y hoặc thanh răng 2 bên.


Cám ơn bác ạ, e làm máy này vừa là thử thách chính mình vì đam mê vừa vì kinh tế ạ, e chỉ sử dụng để phay gỗ, và cũng là lần đầu tiên ráp máy nhưng chơi luôn máy khủng nên hơi lo lắng vì thiếu kinh nghiệm

----------


## pulse&dir

> Cám ơn bác ạ, e làm máy này vừa là thử thách chính mình vì đam mê vừa vì kinh tế ạ, e chỉ sử dụng để phay gỗ, và cũng là lần đầu tiên ráp máy nhưng chơi luôn máy khủng nên hơi lo lắng vì thiếu kinh nghiệm


Em ban đầu cũng như bác:
+ chơi 1 vitme ----kết quả vitme mua về không dùng được lại bán rẻ, chuyển sang song mã
+ Khi làm một con máy mà không ưng ý nó bực, ức chế lắm bác à
+ đã làm chuẩn ngay từ đầu sẽ kinh tế nhất, không nên thử nghiệm

ban đầu em cũng cứng đầu lắm,nhưng cũng may tỉnh ngộ nhờ mấy anh em trên diễn đàn tư vấn. Giờ cũng có kinh nghiệm rồi.

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

Cám ơn các bác giúp đỡ.Các bác tư vấn giúp em chọn linh kiện thế này đã phù hợp chưa: 
Máy cnc 1800x2500 khắc gỗ, dự kiến 4-6 củ đục, trục x, z sử dụng 2 motor step size 86 dài 113, driver DMA86H,vitme 25 bước 10; trục y sử dụng 2 vitme 20 bước 10, 2 motor step size 86 dài 76, driver 2DM86H, mạch điều khiển dsp0501, bộ nguồn DC 40V 10A. Các bác góp ý giúp e, mục tiêu chạy ổn định và chi phí tối ưu nhất có thể do tình hình kinh tế hạn chế ạ. Nếu có thể tư vấn luôn địa chỉ uy tín về linh kiện giá tốt giúp e lun ạ.

----------


## pulse&dir

> Cám ơn các bác giúp đỡ.Các bác tư vấn giúp em chọn linh kiện thế này đã phù hợp chưa: 
> Máy cnc 1800x2500 khắc gỗ, dự kiến 4-6 củ đục, trục x, z sử dụng 2 motor step size 86 dài 113, driver DMA86H,vitme 25 bước 10; trục y sử dụng 2 vitme 20 bước 10, 2 motor step size 86 dài 76, driver 2DM86H, mạch điều khiển dsp0501, bộ nguồn DC 40V 10A. Các bác góp ý giúp e, mục tiêu chạy ổn định và chi phí tối ưu nhất có thể do tình hình kinh tế hạn chế ạ. Nếu có thể tư vấn luôn địa chỉ uy tín về linh kiện giá tốt giúp e lun ạ.


Trục Y bác chuyển sang dùng thanh răng cho chắc bác à, với hành trình như vậy dùng vitme 20 sẽ võng đó.

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

> Trục Y bác chuyển sang dùng thanh răng cho chắc bác à, với hành trình như vậy dùng vitme 20 sẽ võng đó.


Nếu thanh rằng thì sử dụng motor loại nào thì hợp lý ạ, có thể dùng motor bước size 57 kéo trực tiếp được không ạ

----------


## motogia

mình góp ý với bác thế này, quyết định phương án nào là ở Bác.
máy của bác lớn, chi phí lớn, kéo theo chi phí phát sinh cũng lớn...
máy chạy gỗ, nhất là điêu khắc, với khổ máy vậy, chạy file lớn thì việc dùng động cơ step , e rằng không ổn vì hay mất bước, gây hỏng phôi..., nên theo bác Kem tư vấn ở trên.
chi phí bỏ ra mua vitme cho trục Y song mã, không hề nhỏ, mà chưa chắc đã ngon, do hành trình dài, và khó lắp..
Nguồn 40v 10a, không đủ, không biết bác dùng nguồn nào, chứ dùng nguồn biến thế ampli thì rẻ rồi.

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

> mình góp ý với bác thế này, quyết định phương án nào là ở Bác.
> máy của bác lớn, chi phí lớn, kéo theo chi phí phát sinh cũng lớn...
> máy chạy gỗ, nhất là điêu khắc, với khổ máy vậy, chạy file lớn thì việc dùng động cơ step , e rằng không ổn vì hay mất bước, gây hỏng phôi..., nên theo bác Kem tư vấn ở trên.
> chi phí bỏ ra mua vitme cho trục Y song mã, không hề nhỏ, mà chưa chắc đã ngon, do hành trình dài, và khó lắp..
> Nguồn 40v 10a, không đủ, không biết bác dùng nguồn nào, chứ dùng nguồn biến thế ampli thì rẻ rồi.


Cám ơn bác rất nhiều, vì đây là lần đầu tiên mà đã làm 1 cái máy lớn như vậy, mong bác cho e lời khuyên về trục Y và nguồn, 2 vấn đề này khiến e lo nhất với 1 khổ lớn như thế, nếu có thể bác cho e xin số zalo, sau khi hoàn thành e sẽ hậu tạ bác ạ

----------


## motogia

Hậu tạ gì hả bác, em không mua máy, cũng chẳng bán máy, chỉ chế phụ vụ công việc. nên khoản hậu tạ rằng em ko care.
trên diễn đàn anh em lắp rất nhiều máy dạng này rùi, họ còn bá đạo hơn em nữa chứ, đủ thứ kinh nghiệm em còn học hỏi nữa chứ.
bác cứ open build lên đây, anh em sẽ hỗ trợ bác mà, lúc đó có hậu tạ thì hậu tạ diễn đàn....
còn thực sự em giúp được gì, thì hay cái đấy bác ạ.

----------

longnnk

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Cám ơn các bác giúp đỡ.Các bác tư vấn giúp em chọn linh kiện thế này đã phù hợp chưa: 
> Máy cnc 1800x2500 khắc gỗ, dự kiến 4-6 củ đục, trục x, z sử dụng 2 motor step size 86 dài 113, driver DMA86H,vitme 25 bước 10; trục y sử dụng 2 vitme 20 bước 10, 2 motor step size 86 dài 76, driver 2DM86H, mạch điều khiển dsp0501, bộ nguồn DC 40V 10A. Các bác góp ý giúp e, mục tiêu chạy ổn định và chi phí tối ưu nhất có thể do tình hình kinh tế hạn chế ạ. Nếu có thể tư vấn luôn địa chỉ uy tín về linh kiện giá tốt giúp e lun ạ.


Kinh nghiệm xương máu cái máy đầu tiên của em khổ 700mmx 1000mm cho thấy rằng nên đầu tư trục x và y thanh răng, z vít me, động cơ thì toàn bộ là có hồi tiếp em nghĩ khổ máy của bác nên dùng y là 2 con động cơ hbs86h loại nhỏ  hoặc loại có hồi tiếp vectax truc x thì hbs86h loại lớn z cũng vậy, vì quá trình chạy gỗ sẽ phải chạy 2d nên yêu cầu chạy nhanh trục y mà không mất bước. Ý kiến cá nhân vậy, và em cũng làm mấy con cho người ta em chơi kiểu đó chạy mấy năm khoing có vấn đề gì.

----------


## solero

> Cám ơn các bác giúp đỡ.Các bác tư vấn giúp em chọn linh kiện thế này đã phù hợp chưa: 
> Máy cnc 1800x2500 khắc gỗ, dự kiến 4-6 củ đục, trục x, z sử dụng 2 motor step size 86 dài 113, driver DMA86H,vitme 25 bước 10; trục y sử dụng 2 vitme 20 bước 10, 2 motor step size 86 dài 76, driver 2DM86H, mạch điều khiển dsp0501, bộ nguồn DC 40V 10A. Các bác góp ý giúp e, mục tiêu chạy ổn định và chi phí tối ưu nhất có thể do tình hình kinh tế hạn chế ạ. Nếu có thể tư vấn luôn địa chỉ uy tín về linh kiện giá tốt giúp e lun ạ.


Máy gỗ 1825 nên dùng đồ như sau:
- Cơ khí:
 + Trục X và Y nên dùng thanh răng. Hết 11 thanh răng giá 200K/thanh = 2,2tr tiền thanh răng. 3 hộp số giá 400K = 1,2tr.
 + Trục Z dùng vitme cái này cụ nên mua cũ có sẵn gối khoảng 1,5tr. Dùng loại bước 10 đường kính ít nhất là D20, ngon thì D25, D32.
 + Ray trượt Hiwin bản 25 Taiwan 3 trục hết 11m giá: 11tr
 + 12 con trượt Hiwin 25 Taiwan có cánh: 12 x 500K = 6tr.
- Điện:
 + XZ nên dùng Hybrid servo. Giá tầm 3,5tr/bộ = 7tr.
 + Y dùng 2 con Step86. Giá tầm 1,9tr/bộ = 3,8tr.
 + Nguồn nên dùng nguồn 70VAC-30A bác Luyến bán tầm dưới 1tr.
 + Controller nên dùng Ncstudio V5: 500K (ngon bổ rẻ ổn định mượt)
 + Máy tính đồng bộ Nec hoặc Fuji cũ: 1,5tr
 + Biến tần làm 2 con 3,7KW nhật cũ (mitsu hoặc yaskawa): 3tr x2 = 6tr.
 + Spindle 6 con 1,5KW - ER16: 2,5tr x 6 = 15tr.

=> Thế tạm đủ rồi bác tự cộng vào nhé.

----------

longnnk, motogia

----------


## motogia

mà bác chủ ở đâu vậy, đưa thông tin nên, xem ở tỉnh nào thì cũng nhiều bô lão trợ giúp mà

----------


## caothu

> mà bác chủ ở đâu vậy, đưa thông tin nên, xem ở tỉnh nào thì cũng nhiều bô lão trợ giúp mà


Ấy da,lâu quá không trở lại diễn đàn,nhớ anh em ta quá cơ,haha

----------


## longnnk

> Máy gỗ 1825 nên dùng đồ như sau:
> - Cơ khí:
>  + Trục X và Y nên dùng thanh răng. Hết 11 thanh răng giá 200K/thanh = 2,2tr tiền thanh răng. 3 hộp số giá 400K = 1,2tr.
>  + Trục Z dùng vitme cái này cụ nên mua cũ có sẵn gối khoảng 1,5tr. Dùng loại bước 10 đường kính ít nhất là D20, ngon thì D25, D32.
>  + Ray trượt Hiwin bản 25 Taiwan 3 trục hết 11m giá: 11tr
>  + 12 con trượt Hiwin 25 Taiwan có cánh: 12 x 500K = 6tr.
> - Điện:
>  + XZ nên dùng Hybrid servo. Giá tầm 3,5tr/bộ = 7tr.
>  + Y dùng 2 con Step86. Giá tầm 1,9tr/bộ = 3,8tr.
> ...


Bài của bác rất chi tiết, bữa giờ e cứ xoay mòng mòng k tìm đc lối thoát, giá thì quá đẹp nhưng để tìm giá như ý như vậy chắc cũng khó, cái vụ spindle xài chung biến tần đc ạ, e cứ nghĩ mỗi bộ 1 biến tần chứ

----------


## longnnk

Cho e hỏi thêm cái chỗ hybrid servo sẽ đấu nối encoder như thế nào, đấu ngược về mạch điều khiển hay biến tần ạ, và nó chính xác hơn step ở chỗ nào ạ, nếu trục x sử dụng vitme được không vì hệ khung của e đang là vitme

----------


## motogia

hybrid servo, nó là con stepper có bộ phản hồi encoder, dây encoder sẽ đấu về driver của em nó, biến tần chỉ chịu trách nhiệm đẩy tua củ đục thôi. nếu trên combo trục X có sẵn, thì dùng thôi, sẽ giảm được chi phí cho bác, tất nhiên về tốc độ máy sau này cũng thua thanh răng ạ, trong điều kiện khung máy tốt. còn độ chính xác của step với hybrid servo đừng quan tâm lo lắng nhiều, vì đặc tích dung sai máy gỗ, nên bác yên tâm. hybrid servo có thể đẩy tốc độ tua cao hơn step nên yên tâm về tốc độ máy bác ạ.
giá thiết bị bác Kem đưa ra là ok rùi, bác chủ có thể hỏi bác ấy mua dùm cho một số.

----------


## solero

> Cho e hỏi thêm cái chỗ hybrid servo sẽ đấu nối encoder như thế nào, đấu ngược về mạch điều khiển hay biến tần ạ, và nó chính xác hơn step ở chỗ nào ạ, nếu trục x sử dụng vitme được không vì hệ khung của e đang là vitme


Bộ này dùng như step. nên đừng quan tâm tới tiểu tiết. 

Nó tin cậy hơn step, dễ dùng như step, giá rẻ gần bằng step. Dùng vitme thoải mái.

----------


## solero

> Bài của bác rất chi tiết, bữa giờ e cứ xoay mòng mòng k tìm đc lối thoát, giá thì quá đẹp nhưng để tìm giá như ý như vậy chắc cũng khó, cái vụ spindle xài chung biến tần đc ạ, e cứ nghĩ mỗi bộ 1 biến tần chứ


Em đang dùng 1 biến tần kéo 6 spindle đây. Dùng bình thường nhưng chức năng bị giảm thôi,không sao. 

Giá bác tự liên hệ các nơi, nếu không có giá đẹp hơn thì em lấy giúp.

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

> Em đang dùng 1 biến tần kéo 6 spindle đây. Dùng bình thường nhưng chức năng bị giảm thôi,không sao. 
> 
> Giá bác tự liên hệ các nơi, nếu không có giá đẹp hơn thì em lấy giúp.


Vậy cách tính như nào ạ, biến tần chỉ có 3,7kw nhưng 3 spindle 1.5kw tức là tổng 4.5 kw, vậy biến tần có quá tải k ạ

----------


## saudau

> Vậy cách tính như nào ạ, biến tần chỉ có 3,7kw nhưng 3 spindle 1.5kw tức là tổng 4.5 kw, vậy biến tần có quá tải k ạ


Pín Tàu nó ghi 1.5kw chứ chạy thực cao lắm 1kw.

----------


## solero

> Vậy cách tính như nào ạ, biến tần chỉ có 3,7kw nhưng 3 spindle 1.5kw tức là tổng 4.5 kw, vậy biến tần có quá tải k ạ


Đừng quan tâm tới tiểu tiết.
Đừng quan tâm tới tiểu tiết.
Đừng quan tâm tới tiểu tiết.
Đừng quan tâm tới tiểu tiết.
Đừng quan tâm tới tiểu tiết.
Đừng quan tâm tới tiểu tiết.
Đừng quan tâm tới tiểu tiết.
Đừng quan tâm tới tiểu tiết.
Đừng quan tâm tới tiểu tiết.

----------

saudau

----------


## longnnk

Nếu đấu nhiều spindle cho 1 biến tần có phải là mình đấu song song 3 chân U V W phải k ạ, vd e chỉ muốn chọn bật 1 trong 2 spindle chạy thôi thì có được không, có bị quá tải  j không

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Nếu đấu nhiều spindle cho 1 biến tần có phải là mình đấu song song 3 chân U V W phải k ạ, vd e chỉ muốn chọn bật 1 trong 2 spindle chạy thôi thì có được không, có bị quá tải  j không


Thấy bác chưa làm đã hỏi nhiều quá, muốn chạy 1 trong 2 thì đầu trước của spin lắp aptomat 3 pha vào mà cắt điện thì nó chạy gì đc, chỉ có là không điều chỉnh tốc độ khác nhau đc thôi

----------


## longnnk

Thành thật sory các bác, e muốn chuẩn bị sẵn các kiến thức rõ ràng rồi làm 1 lần luôn k hỏi lắc nhắc, và chuẩn bị danh sách các thiết bị cần thiết để mua đủ đồ về làm luôn

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Thành thật sory các bác, e muốn chuẩn bị sẵn các kiến thức rõ ràng rồi làm 1 lần luôn k hỏi lắc nhắc, và chuẩn bị danh sách các thiết bị cần thiết để mua đủ đồ về làm luôn


Chuẩn bị trước là rất tốt, công tác chuẩn bị tốt là thành công 50% rồi, thấy bác kem đã nói rõ ở trên rồi đó bác cứ làm cho ra cái khung trước, nói thì dễ chứ lúc nhảy vào làm đủ thứ linh tinh cuộc đời. Mà ý mình là làm gặp khó khăn rồi hỏi người khác giống như gợi ý 1 tý là mình có hướng xử lý chứ chưa làm họ có nói mình cũng không hình dung hết đc. Chúc bác thành công.

----------


## biết tuốt

quan tâm tới cái khung trước đi bác

----------


## thanh.cnc24h

bác cần linh kiẹnddeerr lắp máy thì call em 098797926sáu em bên Cnc24h.com
Em sẽ hỗ trợ và tư vấn thêm cho bác

----------


## longnnk

Bác nào rành món này giúp em với!
Em mới mua con biến tần powtran 4Kw, test thử với spindle thì dây dẫn và spindle kêu e e và nóng là do gì vậy ạ, con này k phải lệnh F mà lệnh U

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> bác cần linh kiẹnddeerr lắp máy thì call em 098797926sáu em bên Cnc24h.com
> Em sẽ hỗ trợ và tư vấn thêm cho bác


Bên đó giá chát ngắt.haha

----------


## longnnk

Không bác nào giúp được em ạ, spindle của e chỉ có 3 dây, e nối vào 3 chân uvw của biến tần, khi khởi động động cơ chạy chậm và nóng, có phải do e cài đặt sai thông số hay ssai điện áp không ạ, em đang rất bí chỗ này

----------


## Tuanlm

Bác post kiểu này, không có ông nào rảnh để chỉ cho bác đâu. Ít nhất bác phải show lên xem thử bác đã làm những gì, các thông số đã cài đặt ra sao .bla..bla....

----------


## longnnk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1i6I...ew?usp=sharing
Đây là data của biến tần nhưng toàn lệnh F, của e là U, e đoán U là F, spindle bị chạy chậm và nóng e nghi là do tần số hoặc điện áp vì thấy hiển thị chỉ có 50Hz,mà spindle của e là của TQ thấy ghi là 220v, 400Hz; e nghĩ vậy có đúng k ạ, các cao thủ khoanh vùng giúp e để e mò đúng hướng ạ

----------


## solero

Chắc chắn cài đặt sai. Liệt kê lên đây bác đã cài đặt những thông số nào rồi. Đừng cố chạy nếu ko muốn mua spindle mới.

----------


## hieu_potter

Biến tần của bạn input loại nào? Mình thấy trong tài liệu bạn gởi kèm là input 380V/3 phase, còn trong hình thì thấy bạn chỉ đấu 2 dây vào input, mình đoán là bạn đang cấp nguồn 220V/1 phase cho biến tần => không ổn.
Mấy con spinle china thì sài 220V/3 phase. Bạn kiểm tra kĩ output của biến tần rồi hãy đấu nối vào spindle. Coi chừng quá áp là kiếm con mới sài ak.

----------


## longnnk

Đây là video test máy gửi về cho e, e giữ nguyên về đấu spindle vào thì có hiện tượng vậy, catalog cũng là họ gửi cho e, e xem các clip của mấy bác Nga,cùng hãng nhưng vẫn là lệnh F,hixhix

----------


## longnnk

Đây là giao diện của biến tần, trong hướng dẫn là PI9000, biến tần của em là PI9100a, nhìn tương tự nhau nhưng hướng dẫn là F mà máy em toàn U, nên em chẳng biết cấu hình như thế nào, mong bác nào đã xài qua loại này hướng dẫn em với

----------


## solero

Motor của họ 220V tại 50/60Hz. Chắc họ đang đặt biến tần ở 50/60Hz. Spindle của mình 220V tại 400Hz. Theo chế độ V/F bình thường thì tại 50Hz spindle ăn khoảng ~30-50V nay cấp cho nó 220V chưa cháy là may đó.

----------


## solero

Đổi U0.10 lên 400 xem được không? (trong manual thấy ghi cao nhất 320)

----------


## longnnk

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VgX...w?usp=drivesdk

Em tìm được tài liệu của biến tần này rồi, bác kem xem giúp em là mình cần cấu hình những hạng mục nào để spindle có thể chạy đc ạ, e đọc mà mù tịt chẳng hiểu đc bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## longnnk

> Đổi U0.10 lên 400 xem được không? (trong manual thấy ghi cao nhất 320)




Đúng rồi ạ, chỉnh max đc 320 thôi ạ, e cho chạy thử thì moto chạy 1 tí biến tần báo lỗi err40 ngay ạ, chắc biến tần này k phù hợp với spindle này đúng k ạ  :Frown:

----------


## solero

Thử cái này xem:

U1.01: 4
U1.02: 220
U1.03: 5 x số lượng spindle
U1.04: 320

----------


## longnnk

Thank bác kem nhiều ạ, e đã tìm ra đc nguyên nhân là do e để cấu hình khởi động mặc định, tgian khởi động chỉ có 10s k đủ, tần số tăng quá nhanh gây ra quá tải, e nâng lên 30s chạy tít mù

----------


## solero

Bác chỉnh mấy cái như em bảo đi, xem thêm cái boot torque. 99% các cụ trên này để ACC time là 5s đấy ạ. Máy em để 3s  :Big Grin:

----------


## longnnk

Các bác cho e hỏi e muốn dùng nguồn đôi 50v 20A để cấp cho driver có ổn k ạ, chỗ e k có bán nguồn đơn ạ

----------


## Gamo

Nguồn 50V 20A ra sao hả bác? Em cũng đang kiếm

----------


## longnnk

Nguồn ampli 50 0 -50 bác ạ, nó có 3 dây, bỏ 1 dây k biết dùng lâu có ổn k

----------

Gamo

----------


## longnnk

Cho e hỏi vi bước driver và hybrid chỉnh bao nhiêu hợp lý ạ, e phay gỗ

----------


## nhatson

> Nguồn ampli 50 0 -50 bác ạ, nó có 3 dây, bỏ 1 dây k biết dùng lâu có ổn k


nguồn đôi mắc nói tiếp, gỡ ra mắc song song là ok

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

> nguồn đôi mắc nói tiếp, gỡ ra mắc song song là ok


Bác nói cụ thể hơn đc ạ, mắc như thế nào, e ngu mấy cái này lắm mà lại đang rất cần

----------


## solero

> Cho e hỏi vi bước driver và hybrid chỉnh bao nhiêu hợp lý ạ, e phay gỗ


2000 hoặc 3200




> Bác nói cụ thể hơn đc ạ, mắc như thế nào, e ngu mấy cái này lắm mà lại đang rất cần


Cái dây ở giữa nó là nối 2 cuộn vào nhau (Cuộn A-B nối vào cuộn C-D) B nối với C (dây giữa). Giờ tách B với C ra nối AC-BD tạo thành nguồn 50V-40A (theo thông số)

----------

kzam, longnnk

----------


## longnnk

Đã hoàn thiện xong phần điện, khung cũng sắp xong luôn rồi các bác ạ

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Khung máy to mà sao phần điện có vẻ yếu vậy ta, nhìn qua thấy phần điện công suất không đủ chạy 6 mét/phút.

----------


## longnnk

Vậy bác góp ý e cần nâng cấp phần nào ạ, e tự học từ các bác trên diễn đàn nên kinh nghiệm còn non ạ

----------


## kzam

Ủa? Sau 1 hồi bác dùng step cho trục Y à? Kakaka Có vẻ như ko phải size ban đầu của bác

----------


## motogia

Chưa dám bàn tới các vụ khác, chỉ góp ý nhỏ với bác chủ.
Nên trang bị X và Z là động cơ hybrid servo. nếu chạy gỗ. Mục đích bảo vệ phôi khi mất bước....
Tận dụng cổng alarm phòng trường hợp lỗi nó dừng máy, chứ không dùng nó, khi lỗi một trong 2 trục X và Z, Y vẫn chạy và vớ phải phôi cong phương Y chắc đi phôi mất.

----------


## longnnk

> Ủa? Sau 1 hồi bác dùng step cho trục Y à? Kakaka Có vẻ như ko phải size ban đầu của bác


 Do lúc mua đồ nó k như dự tính bác ạ, cứ làm tới rồi xử lý dần thôi ạ

----------


## longnnk

Em muốn khởi động spindle bằng tay đkhien dsp0501, nhưng trên hướng dẫn thì là cổng fwd và dcm, biến tần k có 2 chân này, k biết có phải là chân com và chân plc k ạ

----------


## longnnk

> Thử cái này xem:
> 
> U1.01: 4
> U1.02: 220
> U1.03: 5 x số lượng spindle
> U1.04: 320


Cho em hỏi em cài đặt thông số theo động cơ là 220V. 400Hz nhưng biến tần của em max chỉ được 320Hz, spindle chạy có vẻ nóng hơn bình thừong, em cài đặt tốc độ xuống còn 20k, điện áp tối đa còn 176V, để phù hợp vf thì spindle đỡ nóng hơn, không biết em làm vậy có đúng không? và thêm 1 vấn đề nữa là em cài đặt công suất của biến tần là 3kw để chạy 2 spindle, vậy khi em chỉ chạy 1 spindle  thôi có cần phải sett lại công suất không ạ

----------


## longnnk

Không bác nào giúp em ạ

----------


## longnnk

Em đã làm xong con máy, khoe với các bác, chơi hẳn 13m/phút

----------


## kzam

Chúc mừng bác, làm 1 lúc 2 con à?

----------


## longnnk

> Chúc mừng bác, làm 1 lúc 2 con à?


Thank bác,Con kia là con X12 của Kingcut ạ

----------


## thucncvt

Không biết bác này đựợc ai tư vần cho lắp máy ,mà dùng điều khiển dsp0501  ,và 2 step 57 cho trục Y ,Bác chạy rồi sẽ thấy

----------


## hqkcnc

Bác chủ chơi hẳn 13m/phút, thán phục quá, máy cnc của em, cũng dsp0501, chạy HBS  cho 3 trục, có lẽ chạy vitme bước nhỏ, khung yếu nên chỉ dám kéo đến 8m/phút là hết đát. Chúc mừng bác hoàn thành máy kiếm bạc nhé.

----------


## longnnk

> Không biết bác này đựợc ai tư vần cho lắp máy ,mà dùng điều khiển dsp0501  ,và 2 step 57 cho trục Y ,Bác chạy rồi sẽ thấy


E chơi toàn bộ 86 hết ạ, k có con nào 57 cả, chạy rất khỏe, cả tuần nay từ lúc hoàn thành máy chạy 13m/phút 24/24 chưa thấy vấn đề j cả, dàn tản nhiệt 6 quạt chia từng cụm, chạy liên tục mà chỉ ấm ấm,còn con dsp này ổn ạ, chỉ tội load file hơi chậm, hết đợt hàng này e làm hẳn con A18

----------


## motogia

> E chơi toàn bộ 86 hết ạ, k có con nào 57 cả, chạy rất khỏe, cả tuần nay từ lúc hoàn thành máy chạy 13m/phút 24/24 chưa thấy vấn đề j cả, dàn tản nhiệt 6 quạt chia từng cụm, chạy liên tục mà chỉ ấm ấm,còn con dsp này ổn ạ, chỉ tội load file hơi chậm, hết đợt hàng này e làm hẳn con A18


Ủa, bác định nâng cấp máy nên 4 trục thực à, sao không chơi A11

----------


## longnnk

> Ủa, bác định nâng cấp máy nên 4 trục thực à, sao không chơi A11


Chênh lệch k bao nhiêu, làm luôn biết đâu sau này cần ạ; Ak có bác nào làm thử trục A giả chưa ak, tức là dùng AYZ; e đang máu muốn làm luôn mà không biết lập trình thế nào với set vi bước ak

----------


## motogia

> Chênh lệch k bao nhiêu, làm luôn biết đâu sau này cần ạ; Ak có bác nào làm thử trục A giả chưa ak, tức là dùng AYZ; e đang máu muốn làm luôn mà không biết lập trình thế nào với set vi bước ak


Ủa, nếu bác trang bị A18 rùi thì chạy suy biến A làm chi ạ, powermill mà chơi 4 trục thực luôn ạ, còn nếu dùng A11 thì tìm clip của bác Le Quang Loi, cụ suu_tam  nhà ta thì phải..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyq-scKT-uE

----------


## longnnk

> Ủa, nếu bác trang bị A18 rùi thì chạy suy biến A làm chi ạ, powermill mà chơi 4 trục thực luôn ạ, còn nếu dùng A11 thì tìm clip của bác Le Quang Loi, cụ suu_tam  nhà ta thì phải..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyq-scKT-uE


Hết lô này đã ạ, e chưa ứng được tiền, đang máu nghiên cứu, học hỏi là vô biên mà, máy e cả tuần nay chạy suốt ngày đêm, chỉ sợ em nó té bất tử thì toi,hehe

----------


## longnnk

> Ủa, nếu bác trang bị A18 rùi thì chạy suy biến A làm chi ạ, powermill mà chơi 4 trục thực luôn ạ, còn nếu dùng A11 thì tìm clip của bác Le Quang Loi, cụ suu_tam  nhà ta thì phải..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyq-scKT-uE



Em làm theo hướng dẫn này sao code X chuyển thành W hết ạ, hixhix

----------

